# Filter duration



## sunny21 (Jun 18, 2011)

The UG filter and sponge filter always operate in my tank but while feeding my fishes i turn off all the filters just to avoid the misplacement of the pellets.After 5-10 mins i turn on the internal power filter for 3-4 hours and then turn it off and starts the sponge and UG filter again. Is this a safe method? Would it harm or kill the beneficial bacterias if the sponge and UG filters are powered off for 3-4 hours(for day and for night again 3-4 hours during feeding i.e. total of 7-8 hours per day)? 

Please advice


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if just being off will kill them or not. I know if the media dries out the bacteria will die. I don't think you have to turn them off when you feed the fish. You should only be feeding small amounts anyway, so there shouldn't be too much to get sucked up the filter. I'm not really sure why you run one, then turn it off and run the other.... running both at the same time, all the time, will maximize your water quality.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

*i/a*


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Aerobic nitrifying bacteria need oxygen to survive. They get what they need from circulating water through the filters, so during non-operation some may starve and die, but not many. Personally, I wouldn't worry about turning them off as long as you keep them flooded and primed for when they re-start.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would not be turning off your filters for long periods,the with The Ug shutting it down for hours will start to kill off good bacteria and will cause bad bacteria to grow also creates harmful gases to develop under the gravel..:betta:*cool-dude


----------

